# North Coast 500



## tadpole58 (Feb 23, 2016)

Having just returned from driving round the NC500 I can thoroughly recommend the experience to you all. Although the weather at this time of year was not of the best at times, nothing could detract from the magnificent views. I decided to travel anti-clockwise but either way round would be good. I would be guided by the weather forecast more next time, you really want the best of the weather for the west coast leg I think. It is the perfect route for wilde campers - so many good places to stop. I did look at the POIs but you really don't need them. I haven't had time to go through all the photos I took but here are a few to whet your appetite for the trip.


----------



## ScamperVan (Feb 23, 2016)

Looks better in the harsh conditions - great photos


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 23, 2016)

I'll be up there in April.


----------



## slider (Feb 23, 2016)

Love the pics, this is on our list for next year the more pictures you see the more you cannot wait to go. Just goes to show though even in winter with out the snow Scotland is a beautiful place.


----------



## mossypossy (Feb 23, 2016)

antiquesam said:


> I'll be up there in April.


 
Snap.
Got my new Nikon camera at the ready


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice photos,we went to that area in 2014 and are looking forward to going back.

For those that aren't aware of the north coast 500 here it is.....North Coast 500 - Home


----------



## delboy69 (Feb 24, 2016)

Would love to do the route,how long did it take u?


----------



## Obanboy666 (Feb 24, 2016)

Great photos, they remind me of why I have 6/7 trips up there every year.
I don't bother much with the east coast, must try it this year.


----------



## jeanette (Feb 24, 2016)

We hope to go in June so looking forward to that


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Feb 24, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hoping to get up there next month as we didn`t manage it last year thanks to the Devil Incarnate aka the Dometic fridge     :mad2:


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 24, 2016)

mossypossy said:


> Snap.
> Got my new Nikon camera at the ready



Perhaps our paths will cross.


----------



## Chris356 (Feb 24, 2016)

Did the proclaimers sing about this route ?


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 24, 2016)

Loved the picys looks like home & looks like a must do for me.:wave:


----------



## tadpole58 (Feb 24, 2016)

delboy69 said:


> Would love to do the route,how long did it take u?



I was going to take 4 days but ended up doing it in 3 because I didnt do some of the walking I had planned due to the weather


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm planning to set off from Portsmouth on the 4th April and will have 3 weeks to get up and do the NC00 before I have to be back home. There will only be the dog and I so would welcome meeting up with anyone either up there or on the way up or down


----------



## eurodat (Mar 18, 2016)

jeanette said:


> We hope to go in June so looking forward to that



We are also doing the NC500 in June. Hoping to beat the midgies by going then. We are planning to do an anti clockwise run from Inverness so will maybe pass you along the way


----------



## Deadsfo (Mar 18, 2016)

eurodat said:


> We are also doing the NC500 in June. Hoping to beat the midgies by going then. We are planning to do an anti clockwise run from Inverness so will maybe pass you along the way



What time of year can you expect the dreaded midge


----------



## davef (Mar 18, 2016)

*Midge season*



Deadsfo said:


> What time of year can you expect the dreaded midge


They usually appear the first or second week of June. Any good spell of weather from now till then is the ideal time to see the west coast of Scotland, before the midges or ticks or bracken growth makes walking less fun....


----------



## 2cv (Mar 18, 2016)

eurodat said:


> We are also doing the NC500 in June. Hoping to beat the midgies by going then. We are planning to do an anti clockwise run from Inverness so will maybe pass you along the way



Im doing it clockwise in early June in my 2cv, maybe see you going the other way.
It will have taken 17 years to get from Lands End to John o Groats, maybe one for the Guiness book of records!


----------



## Hycon (Mar 18, 2016)

*spectacular*

Hope to do it around the end April


----------



## mossypossy (Apr 14, 2016)

Did it in 12 days, admittedly starting from the south coast.

12 days is too little time really





Starts getting good anti clockwise after Thurso.

North coast bit between Thurso and Durness is rather wild. Would have been happy to stay a while longer.





Best part of 2000 mile round trip.


----------



## Morphology (Apr 16, 2016)

I did it in September last year. Excellent.

Midges weren't too bad at that time (mainly as the rain was passing horizontally at 30 knots) but I took an anti-histamine tablet daily. The theory being that although it won't stop you getting bitten, they'll reduce the itching.

Morph.


----------



## antiquesam (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm just finishing the route anti clockwise. Beautiful. I've been on the road 14 days now and am loched and mountained out. At the moment I'm overlooking Loch Alsh with a fine smattering of snow having fallen overnight. Thoroughly recommend the route to anyone.


----------



## Yorkshirehead (May 21, 2016)

We have a 7 metre van on a Ford Transit chassis. Any advice from people who have done the route with a similar sized vehicle would be welcome.


----------



## Wully (May 21, 2016)

Yorkshirehead said:


> We have a 7 metre van on a Ford Transit chassis. Any advice from people who have done the route with a similar sized vehicle would be welcome.



Hi done this about 3 years ago with a transit roller team 6 berth van no problem when your up there you tend to drive a Wee bit slower anyway . There's some narrow roads but no problem if my memory serves me right there seems to be less trees the further north you go so you can see just that bit further . My new vans 8.5 meters long and I'll be doing it again some time this year . Hope you enjoy wully


----------



## Yorkshirehead (May 22, 2016)

*Brilliant!*



Looser cruiser said:


> Hi done this about 3 years ago with a transit roller team 6 berth van no problem when your up there you tend to drive a Wee bit slower anyway . There's some narrow roads but no problem if my memory serves me right there seems to be less trees the further north you go so you can see just that bit further . My new vans 8.5 meters long and I'll be doing it again some time this year . Hope you enjoy wully


Hi, Just the answer I was hoping for. Much appreciated.


----------



## kangooroo (May 23, 2016)

2cv said:


> Im doing it clockwise in early June in my 2cv, maybe see you going the other way.
> It will have taken 17 years to get from Lands End to John o Groats, maybe one for the Guiness book of records!



There was a group of 2CV owners from Essex doing it earlier this month.  I met them several times along their way.


----------



## r4dent (May 23, 2016)

It is on our bucket list , We've done various bits, but the whole thing sounds a different experience.

Plan is to take the motor bike and ...
a) Park the motorhome
b) Do a bit of NC on the bike.
c) Return to MH on bike.
d) Eat / Drink / Sleep
e) Drive MH to next parking place.
f) Repeat from "a"


Still debating which way round to travel.  
However, using the bike as above means we will travel each bit of road twice in one direction and once in the other. (does that mean it is NC1500 ?)
To my way of thinking if you do it clockwise the sea is on "your" side of the road, but anti clockwise means pointy bits are on "your" side.

Decisions  .. decisions.


----------



## hextal (May 23, 2016)

runnach said:


> Whatever way you decide to go, when tackling the Bealach, you have to go down, you can take in the fantastic views descending. Going up, you miss it all.



Too many double entendres...... smut chip overload!!!:lol-049:


----------



## Ginge3685 (May 24, 2016)

*North Coast*



tadpole58 said:


> Having just returned from driving round the NC500 I can thoroughly recommend the experience to you all. Although the weather at this time of year was not of the best at times, nothing could detract from the magnificent views. I decided to travel anti-clockwise but either way round would be good. I would be guided by the weather forecast more next time, you really want the best of the weather for the west coast leg I think. It is the perfect route for wilde campers - so many good places to stop. I did look at the POIs but you really don't need them. I haven't had time to go through all the photos I took but here are a few to whet your appetite for the trip.
> 
> View attachment 38357View attachment 38358View attachment 38359View attachment 38360View attachment 38361View attachment 38362View attachment 38363View attachment 38364View attachment 38365View attachment 38366View attachment 38367View attachment 38368View attachment 38369View attachment 38370


 

We hope to do this at the end of August this year pictures look awesome it will be quite a trek for us as we are in Plymouth !!!!


----------



## eurodat (Jun 5, 2016)

We head off this weekend. We've planned to do it over 17 days with no fixed plan or anything booked  for any particular day apart from going anti clockwise and taking it easy. 

We will bear in mind the post about the main route being very busy and explore around it rather than sticking blindly to it.


----------



## mossypossy (Jun 5, 2016)

When they say very busy it is all relative.

Still not much traffic.


----------



## 2cv (Jun 5, 2016)

Off round the route by 2cv, starting tomorrow. Weather looks great.


----------

